# PM-1236-T 12″x36″ Ultra Precision Lathe-Good Machine?



## Titanium Knurler

Hello All, I am considering purchasing the PM-1236-T ULTRA Precision lathe. I am wondering if anyone out there has experience with this machine and what your thoughts are?  Thanks


----------



## .LMS.

Folks seem to favor the 1340GT over this.   Not much more money, better warrantee, a bit more hardy.    I also asked a similar question a while back on another thread.   I still scratch my head a little on why more folks aren't buying these, but I am also leaning towards the 1340GT for my upcoming purchase.  Go figure....


----------



## wrmiller

I don't have any personal experience with the 1236, but I do own a 1340GT. If you can do the stretch financially, it is one heck of a lathe in it's size range. I can repeat a dimension on mine to within a couple of tenths. And the spindle is short(er) for through-head work, yet thick enough to hang a 8 1/4" Pratt Burnered setrite chuck on it with zero issues. This machine is capable of daily/commercial work, and will last a hobby machinist like me a lifetime.

The 1236-T is also Taiwan made, and may even be from the same factory that the 1340GT is built in, which means it will have a similar quality level, if not the stoutness and work envelope of the 1340GT.

If you want the straight scoop, call PM and talk to Matt. He'll be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Thanks for your input!  It does appear that many go for the bigger, more robust 1340GT. Just curious if anyone has any experience with the 1236 as part of my quest for a new lathe.

Thanks again!


----------



## davidpbest

I went through this 2 years ago and ended up getting the 1340GT.   Absolutely terrific machine - highly recommend it.


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Thanks for your input everyone. I hear many good things about the 1340GT but I have been unable to get any feedback from a 1236T owner as part of my due diligence before a large purchase. I guess I will be the first since I ordered one last night!


----------



## T Bredehoft

Expect to be pleased with the lathe and the support.  I'm a fan of PM, not knowledgeable about their lathes. Yet.


----------



## .LMS.

Titanium Knurler said:


> Thanks for your input everyone. I hear many good things about the 1340GT but I have been unable to get any feedback from a 1236T owner as part of my due diligence before a large purchase. I guess I will be the first since I ordered one last night!



Awesome!    Please post your experiences when you get it.


----------



## gman10259

Sorry but you'll have to be second. I ordered a 1236-T last week and it shipped today. They are made made at the same place. the 1236-T is identical to the 1340 GT except for the stated sized difference, hp, hardened shafts and gears. PM's manual for the 1236 is the 1340 manual with red lettering indicating the specs that are specific to the 1236.


----------



## .LMS.

gman10259 said:


> Sorry but you'll have to be second. I ordered a 1236-T last week and it shipped today. They are made made at the same place. the 1236-T is identical to the 1340 GT except for the stated sized difference, hp, hardened shafts and gears. PM's manual for the 1236 is the 1340 manual with red lettering indicating the specs that are specific to the 1236.





.LMS. said:


> Awesome!    Please post your experiences when you get it.



Ditto for you Gman!


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Terrific Gman! We will have to stay in touch.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck

Wow, you show up here a week or so ago and now you have ordered a PM 1236T. !!

Most folks, myself included tortured ourselves for a few months going back and forth before ordering, I like your style.

That is a very nice machine, and I'm sure you will be happy with it, I look forward to hearing your feedback once you get it up and running.

BTW welcome to the forum.

David.


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Thanks for the “welcome” David. 

I had some guidance from another HM Forum member “Mikey” through private messaging, I believe it is called,  that was very helpful to me in making my decision.  
To be honest, just about any machine exceeds my capabilities at the moment but I hope to change that. The PM 1236T just seemed to have all the right characteristics for me, I had already gone up a size from the PM 1228 and just wasn’t willing to go up one more to the larger 1340G even though hardened gears, etc. we’re hard to pass-up.

It’s an obvious statement but I think the machine operator is much more important than the machine.  When I was about twelve years old my father bought a Crafstman drill press. It was our only “large” power tool for years.  I could not leave it alone.  Not only did I use it to bore holes, I used it as a drum sander, a “vertical lathe” shaping metal with a file, I even bought a machine vise and used it as a milling machine. I beat the crap out of that machine but I got a tremendous amount of enjoyment out of it and made some pretty nice little projects. It was also a springboard to my interest in metal and woodworking.  I guess my point is that the drill press was not a great machine but I knew it inside and out and used it to its limit.  I am not exaggerating when I say this new lathe is WAY more capable than I am right now but I hope to know it as I knew that old Craftsman drill press some day. If I outgrow the 1236T, great, I’ll get a bigger and better one but that will not happen for a very long time so I didn’t perseverate over which was absolutely the best machine for me.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck

Titanium Knurler said:


> Thanks for the “welcome” David.
> 
> I had some guidance from another HM Forum member “Mikey” through private messaging, I believe it is called,  that was very helpful to me in making my decision.
> To be honest, just about any machine exceeds my capabilities at the moment but I hope to change that. The PM 1236T just seemed to have all the right characteristics for me, I had already gone up a size from the PM 1228 and just wasn’t willing to go up one more to the larger 1340G even though hardened gears, etc. we’re hard to pass-up.
> 
> It’s an obvious statement but I think the machine operator is much more important than the machine.  When I was about twelve years old my father bought a Crafstman drill press. It was our only “large” power tool for years.  I could not leave it alone.  Not only did I use it to bore holes, I used it as a drum sander, a “vertical lathe” shaping metal with a file, I even bought a machine vise and used it as a milling machine. I beat the crap out of that machine but I got a tremendous amount of enjoyment out of it and made some pretty nice little projects. It was also a springboard to my interest in metal and woodworking.  I guess my point is that the drill press was not a great machine but I knew it inside and out and used it to its limit.  I am not exaggerating when I say this new lathe is WAY more capable than I am right now but I hope to know it as I knew that old Craftsman drill press some day. If I outgrow the 1236T, great, I’ll get a bigger and better one but that will not happen for a very long time so I didn’t perseverate over which was absolutely the best machine for me.



Thanks for the detailed response, it's always interesting to find out what journey other's took to get them here and then the rationale to buy the machine they chose.

I usually buy tools as you did, look, choose, buy, done, but with the lathe and mill I felt I needed to learn about them first.

To help with all the choices, I ended up putting together a spreadsheet so I could keep all the info straight in my head, it became overwhelming.

But to backup a bit the reason I "needed" a mill was that I too had outgrown 2 drill presses and was frustrated that I couldn't drill a series of holes were I wanted.

If I was looking to buy today the PM1236T would be very high on my list.

I think the biggest thing I've learned (or confirmed) was something Mark Jacobs (mksj) said in an email to me.

“VFDs are not inexpensive to install correctly”. I think this applies to machining in general, and it's been said many times on here.

I have been ordering all the bits and pieces for a VFD install on 2 machines and it feels like it's never ending, same for tooling, I've read it here many times but until you are the one pulling out the credit card it doesn't sink in.

As you said in one of your posts spending $1,000 to solve a $10 problem or something like that.

Good luck and have fun.

David.


----------



## gman10259

Will Do Titanium Knurler, right now I'm scheduled to receive my PM 1236-T this Thursday.....if all goes well


----------



## JohnnyTK

I can not wait for the updates on this model, as I have been looking at this one also.


----------



## gman10259

The Eagle has Landed


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Congratulations! Looks like a beauty. I bet you were playing around with it all weekend.

Keep us posted,
Mike


----------



## gman10259

Just doing my first oil change so I decided to take a look in the gear box after hearing and seeing some stories of how filthy (Chips, busted drill bits, etc) the inside of some the Chinese gearboxes have been. I was pleasantly surprised how good this Taiwanese gearbox looked inside. Been impressed with it so far.


----------



## navav2002

So how is the 1236t?? Can you give us any feedback at this point?? I am dreaming of upgrading my current 9x20 lathe. I've basically decided on either the 1236 w/preffered package or 1236t. There is a Whole Lotta bang for your buck with the standard 1236 coupled with the preffered package. It's probably the most logical choice for my needs but deep down I really want a Tiawanese machine. Of course my dream lathe would be the 1340gt, but I don't need the added capacity nor the hardened gears (ie: can't afford it). That's what makes the 1236t so attractive, it's basically my dream lathe but more within reach.

Oh well,  it's all a dream right now anyway but hope I can upgrade someday..


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Navav2002, my 1236-T is cleaned-up but still on the pallet so not much to report yet. Gman has been up and running for a while with his new 1236-T so he is a much better source of information at the moment. I will keep you posted.


----------



## wrmiller

navav2002 said:


> So how is the 1236t?? Can you give us any feedback at this point?? I am dreaming of upgrading my current 9x20 lathe. I've basically decided on either the 1236 w/preffered package or 1236t. There is a Whole Lotta bang for your buck with the standard 1236 coupled with the preffered package. It's probably the most logical choice for my needs but deep down I really want a Tiawanese machine. Of course my dream lathe would be the 1340gt, but I don't need the added capacity nor the hardened gears (ie: can't afford it). That's what makes the 1236t so attractive, it's basically my dream lathe but more within reach.
> 
> Oh well,  it's all a dream right now anyway but hope I can upgrade someday..



The 1236t is basically the same as a 1340GT, just in a (slightly) smaller package and without the hardened gears in the headstock. Had this lathe been available when I was shopping for a lathe, I may have gotten this one instead of my 1340GT. What I do is not hard on my machines, and much of my lathe work could be done on your 9x20. 

But the difference in quality between my old chinese lathe and the 1340GT is day and night. With proper care that 1236T should last you a long time, if you can swing it (pun intended).


----------



## gman10259

Well so far it has been a positive experience with the PM 1236-T compared to the negative one I had with the Weiss WBL290F.
All the hand wheels turn smoothly. Shifting speed selector gears on the head stock are also smooth as is switching between the feed power rod and lead screw. The clumsiest feature on the lathe is moving to different feed rates with the Norton style gearbox levers. I wind up using both hands to slide the lever over to the position I want. It slides smoothly but I cant seem to master it with one hand. I've been turning on some one inch steel stock right now. Playing around with speeds and feeds with carbide inserts. I had purchased an AXA QCTP when I purchased the Weiss lathe so I put that on the 1236-T for now. Have two minor issues with the lathe. The sheave (pulley) on the motor is defective and full of rust and the drive belt rubbed upside the electrical cable for the end gear cover safety switch. Both items are being replaced by PM. I like that the head stock and end gear cover plates are cast iron vice aluminum or sheet metal. For a small lathe it is robust and looks to be well built and power seems to be there when making heavier cuts.


----------



## gman10259

I also found the lathe bed had a slight twist from the head stock to tail stock. I had to shim the left side of the bed on the tail stock end 25 thousandths.


----------



## wildo

gman10259 said:


> I had purchased an AXA QCTP when I purchased the Weiss lathe so I put that on the 1236-T for now.



Really pumped to finally find some reviews of this lathe. I asked about this lathe probably a year ago, and while Matt did give some good feedback, there just wasn't anyone to provide a user review. Well I wasn't able to come up with the $$$ needed at that time and am once again considering this lathe. I have two questions which looks like you can easily answer:


I can't find the specification for the center height on the 1236T. Center height is the vertical distance from the top of the compound rest to the centerline of the lathe. I already have a sizable investment in my AXA setup for my SB 9a and am wondering if you have had no issues with using the AXA size QCTP on the 1236T? For the small, detailed work I do, I would prefer to not invest in BXA stuff.
I'm pretty confident in my steel benchwork, and even recognize that this lathe is actually intended for bench mounting (unless the stand is ordered). I see that your lathe is sitting in the middle of the span of your bench. I have read that long bench spans can allow vibrations to effect surface finish. Given that this is a heavy 850 lb machine- are you having any issues with surface finish with the machine bench mounted across a wide span like that?
Thanks!
[EDIT]- by chance do you have any videos on youtube of using the lathe?


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Hi Wildo, I recently ordered a 1236-T.  It is uncovered but still sitting on the pallet. I would be happy to measure the distance between the compound and the centerline for you tomorrow.  I ordered and installed the BXA setup and sent some photos to Matt to ask if it was done correctly. It was VERY easy to install. I will attach the photos I sent to Matt. 

BTW, I ordered the PM bench and will post some info on the bench and lathe when I am able.  So far very happy with both.

Mike


----------



## john.oliver35

There are some nice looking finishes on the parts of the lathe shown in your pictures.  I am looking forward to hearing about the chips!


----------



## gman10259

I haven't had any issues using the AXA QCTP and it's tool holders with the 1236-T.


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Wildo, is this the measurement you are after?


----------



## wildo

Titanium Knurler said:


> Wildo, is this the measurement you are after?



Yep! Looks like it's a bit over 1.1875" if I'm reading that correct. Thanks!


----------



## Titanium Knurler

That's correct.


----------



## wildo

Thanks again, Titanium Knurler and gman10259- not that I didn't believe you, gman. Simple curiosity about how this worked.

I can't find a "max center height" for QCTPs, but assume there is no actual max- rather only what the operator is comfortable stacking up. LMS has some specs about min center height for AXA vs BXA:






And Aloris has specs about tool holder size:





So I guess we can subtract the B dimension from the A dimension on the turning holder to get the height of the lower block. Then we can add in the 1/2" tool height to get the min height of the cutter relative to the bottom of the tool holder block bottom. For the AXA holder, that would be (.9375 - .5) + .5 = .9375 inches**. Taking this measurement and subtracting from the lathe's center height would indicate how low the tool would be from the center height at the lowest possible position on the tool post***. In this case, looks like the center height for the PM-1236-T is 1 7/32" or, 1.21875" so the tool on an AXA holder would fall (1.21875" - .9375") = .28125" below center height. Or in other words, using an AXA tool post would require raising the tool by .28125". My AccuSize tool holders seem to have at least .5" of adjustability and therefore indeed the AXA size should work just fine on this lathe (as we already knew from gman). That was interesting to investigate though. I wasn't sure how all this worked... Instead of specifying some reasonable guideline, Aloris simply states to email them and ask. 

** I do realize that the A dimension would seem to imply the final height, however it should be noted that not all AXA tool holders have an exact 1/2" B dimension. In fact, my Accusize #250-001 holders seem to have closer to 9/16" capacity. Therefore it wouldn't always be true that the A dimension states the tool height relative to the bottom of the holder.

*** This also assumes that the bottom of the tool holder block could potentially rest on the compound at the lowest position of the adjustment screw. I'm not in front of my lathe at the moment, but I suspect that this might not be entirely true; there is probably a built in stop on the tool post disallowing the tool holder block from touching the compound. Therefore whatever this built in space is, it would be subtracted from the final calculation above.


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Wildo, your reasoning and math look good to me but I am a newbie.  I think your best confirmation that your AXA QCTP will work is Gmans statement that it. So I wouldn't let that keep your from getting the 1236-T.  I think you will be very happy with it.


----------



## gman10259

I had the AXA QCTP tool post from my previous lathe along with Accusize Tool Holders. I just put it on the 1236-T lined up the tool to my live center on the tail stock and started making chips. 

Precision Mathews website has a description in their AXA QCTP below.

*Sizing:*

(This tool post will generally fit lathes from 10″ to 12″ Swing, please check carefully as shown below)

Measure from the top of your compound slide, where the tool post sits, to the center line of the spindle/work piece (Using a center in the tail stock to find this is normally the easiest way) For this AXA Tool Post Set, you will need a minimum of 1″ from that measurement, up to a maximum of about 1-3/4″. If it is more than this 1-3/4″, you want to use a larger tool post to fit it properly.
Most stuff I've seen for the AXA size tool post state 10 - 12 inch lathes.


----------



## Bob Korves

Lathe swing has nothing to do with tool post sizing.  Spindle center to top of compound dimension, location of slots in tool holders, and size of bits intended to be used are the things you need to check from the spec dimensions.  Mistakes can be expensive...


----------



## wildo

Bob Korves said:


> Lathe swing has nothing to do with tool post sizing.  Spindle center to top of compound dimension, location of slots in tool holders, and size of bits intended to be used are the things you need to check from the spec dimensions.  Mistakes can be expensive...



Exactly! This is why I wanted to figure out how to run the numbers in my post above...


----------



## gman10259

I'm using an AXA  QCTP on my 1236-T and have no issues with it.


----------



## hgneese3rd

I'm looking into buying a PM1236 perferred model, what is the difference between the perferred model and the "T" model.


----------



## mksj

The PM1236T is made in Taiwan and other than being a 1236 size it is a completely different lathe than the PM-1236. I would pull up the manuals for both and review them. Both are very capable lathes, the Taiwanese machine will have a higher level of quality and finish, it also comes with a Norton gearbox, so no change gears unless you need to do metric.
https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1236/
https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1236-t/


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Agree with mksj.  I have had my 1236T for six months or so and have been VERY happy with it.

The 1236 Preferred has many more standard accessories that do not come with the 1236T: 4JC, steel stand (with an option for a cast iron stand which I inquired about when purchasing my 1236T but it was not available then but I would suggest you consider this if you purchase the 1236 or 1236T if it is available), QCTP with five tool holders, clutch on feedrod(standard on 1236T), micrometer stop, foot brake, coolant system and LED light(std. on 1236T).  That’s a lot of options but, again, they are different machines: the 1236T is all Taiwanese and has precision Japanese spindle bearings.  I guess your choice is a higher quality machine or lots of accessories.  If the precision is not critical for your work and the accessories are useful for what you are planning to do get the 1236 Preferred, if precision is what you are after then go for the 1236T and add the accessories you need.


----------



## hgneese3rd

mksj said:


> The PM1236T is made in Taiwan and other than being a 1236 size it is a completely different lathe than the PM-1236. I would pull up the manuals for both and review them. Both are very capable lathes, the Taiwanese machine will have a higher level of quality and finish, it also comes with a Norton gearbox, so no change gears unless you need to do metric.
> https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1236/
> https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1236-t/


Thanks


----------



## tailoredpencompany

I finally got my PM 12-36 T up and running.


----------



## gman10259

The PM 1236T is an excellent machine much better quality than the equivalent Chinese models IMHO.

I choose it over the PM 1340T  because it was less money and I'm not running it full time in a machine shop. Very capable lathe.


----------



## wrmiller

tailoredpencompany said:


> I finally got my PM 12-36 T up and running.



Very nice! It looks just like my 1340GT. 

I don't believe those were available when I bought mine, or I might have been tempted.


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Fantastic! I am certain you will get many hours of enjoyment from it.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck

tailoredpencompany said:


> I finally got my PM 12-36 T up and running.


TPC, very nice tidy install, BTW what outlet/plug is that you installed for your machine?

David.


----------



## gman10259

I got a good deal on a jet 1340 lathe stand made some modifications for the 1236 to fit.


----------



## litewings

Question for 1236T owners. Have any of you had a moment using the machine where you wished you had more power? Anyone convert to a VFD and feel it lost some power and you need more? Asking because I'm trying to decide between 1236T and the 1340GT. Deciding one way or the other today.


----------



## Titanium Knurler

I have had my 1236T for about a year now.  I have not experienced a situation where I felt it was underpowered.

Congrats on your new lathe!


----------



## Baja_Dude

Greetings All,

Speaking of the PM-1236T lathe, i will be receiving mine soon and will need to build a sturdy metal bench for it. Does anyone have plans (hole placement, width, length, etc.) they would be willing to share?


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Here a drawing I had made for a steel plate I used for my PM 1236-T:


----------



## davidpbest

Baja_Dude said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Speaking of the PM-1236T lathe, i will be receiving mine soon and will need to build a sturdy metal bench for it. Does anyone have plans (hole placement, width, length, etc.) they would be willing to share?


You might want to check out the stand I designed for my PM1340 - *click here*.   At that link, you'll find detailed plans and photos of the build.  It has proven to be a terrific stand and I really like having the lathe on a C-channel so the chip plan can be removed.   Photo:







It's also been copied by another member here ( *ahazi *)with some size modifications to employ a HF tool chest which is readily available.  You might want to DM Arial about his stand too.  He did a great job.  

There are a few advantages of the stand I designed:

you can put drawer storage below the chip pan which is a hell of a lot more convenient than a door with shelves behind.
the lathe bed can be leveled with you standing upright on your two feet instead of wallowing around on the floor.
the chip pan is removable for cleanup.
it has space for a medium-sized electronics enclosure for VFD and other controls, for coolant system, DRO mounting, etc.
it has provisions for a tool rack on the back and two swing-away lift-off trays for common tools.
it sits off the floor just enough to be able to get a pallet jack under the whole affair.
total cost for the materials was under $400, but you have to be able to weld and paint.
More on my overall lathe build was covered in *t**his thread.* Good luck with your new lathe.


----------



## Baja_Dude

Thank you all for the drawings and photos, they are outstanding!


----------



## Baja_Dude

Titanium, what is the 4 inch hole in the drawings used for? 
Also, the drawing indicates 2 additional holes next to the 3/4 inch holes on the tail stock end; what are those used for?

I thank you in advance.


----------



## Dhal22

navav2002 said:


> So how is the 1236t?? Can you give us any feedback at this point?? I am dreaming of upgrading my current 9x20 lathe. I've basically decided on either the 1236 w/preffered package or 1236t. There is a Whole Lotta bang for your buck with the standard 1236 coupled with the preffered package. It's probably the most logical choice for my needs but deep down I really want a Tiawanese machine. Of course my dream lathe would be the 1340gt, but I don't need the added capacity nor the hardened gears (ie: can't afford it). That's what makes the 1236t so attractive, it's basically my dream lathe but more within reach.
> 
> Oh well,  it's all a dream right now anyway but hope I can upgrade someday..




Chuck,  did you ever upgrade?


----------



## Baja_Dude

Dhal22, i have not yet received the lathe; will keep you posted when it arrives!
You are correct though, the Taiwanese machines consistently get much higher marks than the Chinese models.
Which was one of the factors i used in deciding to go with the 'T' model (at PM, the 'T' in the model name means Taiwan).


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Baja, the four inch hole is for the drain in the drip pan.  The additional holes on the Tailstock end are for fine thread bolts I use to straighten the ways.  I am pretty sure I described my goofy system in my thread on setting up the lathe.  If you can’t find info in the thread let me know.


----------



## Baja_Dude

Thanks Titanium!


----------

